# Nail trimming and filing



## AnyaAndLyra (Aug 7, 2015)

Mazi's nails are overgrown and I would cut them myself (I could get bird nail trimmers) but im not sure what size trimmers to get and I think her nails are a lot overgrown because of the way they are .. I have a sand perch in her cage and sometimes she stands on it and kind of jumps while holding on like she's filing her nails (not flapping her wings) one of her nails has been trimmed down I think from doing that (I watch her very closely when she's out and there's nothing in her cage that she could've gotten it caught on or anything like that) should I just start trimming little bits at a time, let her file try to file them or take her to a vet... I know a vet would be best but I'd really not like to unless I absolutely have to. please give me some advice on this or refer me to somewhere that can tell me about nail trimming and all that


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Remove the sand perches from the cage as they will rub and hurt your birds feet. 
Instead look to get her some natural wooden perches, in different sized that will help exercise her feet, as well as keep the nails naturally trimmed.

If her nails are that long, you will likely have to trim them or take her to the vets. You have to be careful to only cut a small amount off. 
If they are that bad, I think maybe a trip to the vets might be useful and you can ask for advise on trimming her nails in the future.

The following posts should help you with information about perches. 
Plastic, sandpaper or wood

Also be weary of rope perches, as birds can ingest the fibers. I'd take some time to look at the forum and read the stickies. You'll likely find a load of information on things you thought were okay for your bird which aren't.


----------



## AnyaAndLyra (Aug 7, 2015)

Therm said:


> Remove the sand perches from the cage as they will rub and hurt your birds feet.
> Instead look to get her some natural wooden perches, in different sized that will help exercise her feet, as well as keep the nails naturally trimmed.
> 
> If her nails are that long, you will likely have to trim them or take her to the vets. You have to be careful to only cut a small amount off.
> ...


 She has apple tree branches in her cage which she uses most of the time and I have looked around the forum so I know that it's okay to have a sand perch in as long as she's not on it too much and she's not she only goes on once in a while if she was always on it I wouldve taken it out if she was on it too much and I check her feet regularly to make sure they're okay and they are except for her nails which I'm going to call my vet about... Thank you


----------

